# Planted 2.5 Gallon Stocking (originally posted in "Fish")



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, if you must add fish, you could probably get away with 2-3 male endler guppies and some RCS. I love nano fish but my smallest tanks are 5g.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

guppies or tetras


----------



## Fishhippie (Jul 4, 2017)

You could maybe get away with a few CPD I have some in a 3 gallon and they are doing great but make sure they have many hiding spots or they will hide all the time.


----------



## Fishhippie (Jul 4, 2017)

You could for sure get a dwarf mexican cray. They are very interesting and would thrive in a 2.5 gallon with alot of surface area and from what I know they are pretty active.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

boraras brigittae?


----------



## justinmo (Nov 3, 2016)

There really are few fish you could happily house in there. Sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

I think it it unethical to place a fish in a 2.5 gallon tank, that's pretty small. I'm not sure where you're located, but considering the low cost of a 10 gallon tank it would be more responsible as a fishkeeper to get a larger aquarium if you want livestock that needs more space. Think of the animals you are keeping.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Don't underestimate bettas. Some are absolutely gorgeous and make a very fine specimen for a little tank.

As far as "other" fish are concerned, if you have some driftwood available, I'd consider 1-2 oto cats. I've had 3 in a 30cm cube for over a year without any issues whatsoever. Well....like a week ago I was cleaning the glass and bulldozed one off with my algae magnet. He did fine for about a week but just yesterday I found him in the intake strainer of my aquaclear 20  But that wasn't the tanks fault, all me not paying attention. I would however advise to not put these guys in a fresh new tank. Give it a month or so for the cycle to complete and biofilm to be readily available for them. These guys do have a tendency to be somewhat fragile though. 

Just keep on top of your water changes (nutrient export/replenishment) and you should be fine with 1-4 nano fish (tetras, guppies, oto's, bettas [just one] etc.)

Some shrimp with a couple oto's would look nice. 

Also, with wood in the tank, I've never directly fed my oto's anything ever. They survive solely on micro algae/biofilm the tank produces and the wood. Going on about 18 months now. 

If you were doing saltwater I'd tell you to get a juvinile occelaris clown and upgrade to a 10g. You can do a lot with 2.5g of freshwater if your husbandry (how well you take care of your tank) is frequent and productive (actually maintaining your tank). Just limit your fish load to species that don't exceed 2" (minus bettas) and only stock like 4 max (obviously only one bettas though). 

Honestly, for a 2.5g, I'd stick to a beautiful betta. They are super easy to care for and will be much more forgiving in 2.5g, just find s healthy looking one in the store and you should be good to go. They will also love to lounge around and in your plants.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldn't keep any fish in a 2.5 gallon. Atleast bump it up to a 5 gallon and go for something tiny like chili rasboras.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

A colony of Heterandria Formosa would be fine in 2.5 gallons. I had a colony of over 20 in a 5 gallon before. While they enjoy all parts of the tank, they really don't mind smaller spaces. I raised 6 in a 2 gallon vase before with no issues. Lots of interesting behavior, charming, hardy as all heck, I'd say give them a chance


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

SueD said:


> Well, if you must add fish, you could probably get away with 2-3 male endler guppies and some RCS. I love nano fish but my smallest tanks are 5g.


I agree, I thnk the endlers would be fine. Also remember its not only the size of the tank its how fast conditions change. So small fish that are sensitive would probably not do well.


----------



## NCnano (Jul 6, 2017)

Well I've put in two more anubias and another java fern, while removing the java moss. I won't be stocking it for another two weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

